# Rolltorschaltung in LOGO!



## twisted transistor (16 Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde,
weiß jemand wie ich eine Rolltorsteureung in Siemens LOGO machen kann die Schaltung bei den Beispielen in der Hilfe ist mir zu kompliziert.Es sollte so sein das das Tor eine Sicherheitsschaltung hat das wenn jemand durch einen Lichtstrahl läuft das Tor anhält. Ausserdem sollte das Tor anhalten wenn es ganz nach oben oder unten gefahren ist.Es sollte nicht möglich sein beide Taster zu drücken.Hoffe ihr habt was für mich 
DANKE im vorraus


----------



## nade (16 Dezember 2006)

Dann jetzt gleich die weitere Frage, soll das Tor bei Freigabe der Lichtschranke weiter zu "fahren" oder erst durch neu "starten"?
Also das Tor alles auf ein und-gatter was erfüllt sein muß und was nicht vors setzen..und alle Bedingungen die zum Rücksetzen nötig sind auf ein oder-gatter auf den Rücksetzeneingang.
Das 2*, 1* für Tor auf und 1* für Tor ab.

Bisken basteln LOGOisch denken und das Programm ist fertig.
Das sind 6 Eingänge, wenn nicht auch noch Schützkontaktrückführung und 3* Ausgang.
Wenn du den Plan hast ganz einfach Reihenschaltung ist Und und paralellschaltung Oder. Kannst dir Alternativ auch einen Schaltplan malen und umsetzen.
Hab pers. noch nicht mit einer LOGO gearbeitet aber kann die auch KOP? *insider* 
Wenn ja nur den Schaltplan abpinnen und fertig.
Zur Info hier wird dir niemand deine Schaltung fertig präsentieren, das könnte bei dem einen oder anderen wenn er dafür eine Rechnung schreibt verdammt teuer werden trotz nur 5-15min arbeit.


----------



## ge-nka (17 Dezember 2006)




----------



## Martin007 (17 Dezember 2006)

twisted transistor schrieb:


> Es sollte nicht möglich sein beide Taster zu drücken.



Hallo twisted transistor

Die Aussage von dir ist nicht eindeutig.
Wenn ich keinen Taster drücken darf, baue keine Taster ein
Wenn ich die Taster nicht gleizeitig drücken darf, baue die Taster soweit auseinander das man immer nur an einen rankommt

Spass beiseite

Auch bei einer Verriegelung der Funktionen in der Steuerung, würde ich *nie* auf eine Hardwareverriegelung der Taster und der Schütze verzichten. 

Wenn ich die Schaltung von ge-nka richtig lese sind die Endschalter als Schiesser und nicht als Öffner angeschlossen. Da ist dann keine Drahtbruchsicherheit vorhanden.

Martin


----------



## twisted transistor (17 Dezember 2006)

Danke für die Schaltung.Hab mittlerweile schon meine eigene gemacht siehe doc-dokument.


----------



## twisted transistor (17 Dezember 2006)

@ge-nka was sind B05 und B06 in der Schaltung


----------



## ge-nka (17 Dezember 2006)

twisted transistor schrieb:


> @ge-nka was sind B05 und B06 in der Schaltung




Setzen ,rücksetzen.
In LOGO heißt es  Selbsthalterelais (rücksetzen muß dominant sein)



> Wenn ich die Schaltung von ge-nka richtig lese sind die Endschalter als Schiesser und nicht als Öffner angeschlossen. Da ist dann keine Drahtbruchsicherheit vorhanden.



Richtig , man soll nicht einfach abschreiben, 
sondern eigene Gedanken machen wie man 
das an die vorhandene,zukunftige Installation
anpasst ich habe nur ein Beispiel gezeigt einer
Grundschaltung.


----------

